# which hand do you use to write?



## shito (Dec 12, 2009)

i'm left, total disaster with right X(


----------



## Depravo (Dec 12, 2009)

Witch hand.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm right handed but I can write just as well with my left (my hand writing sucks).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ambidextrous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I primarily work with my right hand.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Left-handers FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You should add a poll too.



Spoiler



By the way, I don't have a witch hand


----------



## Dragoon709 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ambidextrous too but primarily left.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 12, 2009)

Left handed for writing. Though I use the mouse with my right hand.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.


lulz


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

I use a mouse with my right hand too, I think most of our kind adapt that way.

We also have a more objective view of things, rather than seeing things sequentially, and use both sides of our brain more


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 12, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I use a mouse with my right hand too, I think most of our kind adapt that way.
> 
> We also have a more objective view of things, rather than seeing things sequentially, and use both sides of our brain more


Right brained people are supposedly less rational and less logical than left brained people.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 12, 2009)

"witch hand do you use to w..."


----------



## Elritha (Dec 12, 2009)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way I look at it is that each person is unique, regardless of what hand they use to write with. One statement I would believe above others is that left handed people are prone to more accidents. Simply due to the fact most equipment/machinery is designed for use by a person who is right handed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Exposure to higher rates of testosterone before birth can lead to a left-handed child.




Left-handers are manly


----------



## Thoob (Dec 12, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No... surely this means their mothers are manly?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think high rates of testosterone is a good thing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thoob said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably, but a joke's a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apparently Barack Obama's left-handed.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 12, 2009)

preposterous amounts of testosterone.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2009)

Right hand.  I was born in China so there's no such thing as left-handedness.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 13, 2009)

Right hand though I would like to be ambidextrous.


----------



## Davess (Dec 13, 2009)

I am Right handed, yet my writing is better on my left


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2009)

I use my right hand.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 13, 2009)

right hand for everything


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2009)

Right hand all the way.


----------



## shito (Dec 13, 2009)

off: can someone deit the title for me please?(yeah my english is not the best)
on: i'm the only one left handed on my family lol


----------



## luke_c (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm proud to be left-handed


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm a right hander, with a couple of exceptions, bottle opening, tooth-paste on brush, kinda weird how i struggle on  some things with my right hand, when i am right handed


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

You know most things in the world are made for right handers...like a camera ( the click button is pressed by the right hand.)
Even a pant zip for crying out loud!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The flap moves to lft making it tough for left handers and easier for right


----------



## Hybris (Dec 13, 2009)

Ambidextrous, too !
Though, preferably my right .
Use my left hand when the right hurts .
=D
lol .


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 13, 2009)

Really depends on which hand is closest to the pen.
Yes I'm that lazy.


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2009)

Right hand for ever! I cant write anything cos no ONE ca read it except me! and even I an Vampire doesnt have a witch hand!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Ambidextrous too but primarily left.



+1


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2009)

Right.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 14, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.


heheh, I was seeing the same thing.


----------



## shito (Dec 14, 2009)

added poll, you can vote now!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm ambidextrous.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (get it?)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 14, 2009)

I am ambidextrous but I write too slowly while using my right hand.So I usually use my left hand.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> I am ambidextrous but I write too slowly while using my right hand.So I usually use my left hand.



i am slower with my right hand, too.

but i can keep up with the teachers writing in class, and its readable (not calligraphic, but readable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and that is what counts, right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

at the witch hand.

I use my right hand, btw. I can actually use my left, but it's smoother with my right


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

Ambidextrous but my right hands my main


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm right-handed.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 22, 2009)

i writeth with my right handeth.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 22, 2009)

The poll thinks I'm "right handed, left handed and both"


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 22, 2009)

The opposite of left


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2009)

no hands, i am using my elbows to type this message.....


----------



## ca_michelbach (Dec 22, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> no hands, i am using my elbows to type this message.....



...you don't wanna know what I'm using


----------



## superkris (Dec 22, 2009)

Lefties are 9% of the population...

I used to be one but the nuns at my school forced me to write with my right hand...


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 22, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.



ROFLOL! You got quite some humor mister!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

I use my right.

Cause i'm average like that.



			
				Thoob said:
			
		

> "witch hand do you use to w..."



Oh that's classic.
And for that poll... left.
Cause i mouse with my right.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 22, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.



I lol'd so hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I write with my right hand.

And I do use my left hand for...things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I heard people who were left handed, died earlier than right handed people?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2009)

I use both hands to write with ^-^


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2009)

My write hand.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

My right hand. Or is it my _*write*_ hand?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> My right hand. Or is it my _*write*_ hand?



Fuck, that was a blatant copy... I am honored.


----------



## BanditKing (Dec 23, 2009)

my witch hand!

Im evil!


----------



## updowners (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish I was ambidextrous


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

BanditKing said:
			
		

> my witch hand!
> 
> Im evil!


Which hand does your Megaman avatar use to write?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BanditKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His _*write *_hand. _(Ah... Don't you just love that pun? It never gets old!)_


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Imitation is the highest form of flattery


And brevity is...wit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tautology is....stupidity.


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2009)

Who would write if they had the choice type instead?


----------



## Gore (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't really believe it when people say they're ambidextrous n___________n;;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> I don't really believe it when people say they're ambidextrous n___________n;;


Well, that's your prerogative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can do things like typing with both hands quite quickly, but I'm mixed-handed for several things.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 24, 2009)

i write with my right
i cant do nun ith my left hand but play basket ball


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 25, 2009)

write with right, sometimes try to do it with left
but whatever i write with my left hand is unreadable


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.



LOL don't be a douche, English isn't his first language.


----------



## boof222 (Jan 3, 2010)

i write with my left but do everything else with my right golf, guitar hero etc.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the same hand that I use to spank the monkey


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> I use the same hand that I use to spank the monkey


I can use both. :3


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 3, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> And brevity is...wit.



actually brevity is the act of being brief or short in wording, basically to the point, unlike this sentence.


----------



## nicman000 (Jan 3, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> i write with my left but do everything else with my right golf, guitar hero etc.



^This. It confuses the hell out of me why I can't do jack with my left hand but write, and I can throw with it.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.


lol. nice. i want to stop laughing now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to the OP: i use my right hand. the "witch" must be "which" ok.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 3, 2010)

Sort of a complex question to answer for me.   If things would have progressed naturally for me as a child, I would have been right-handed, but my mom was left-handed and taught me to write and eat with my left hand.  So, for some things I am right-handed, for other things I'm left handed and for many things I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, were you being serious? I know what brevity really means, it's just a play on the phrase "Brevity is the soul of wit", but made brief...


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Sort of a complex question to answer for me.   If things would have progressed naturally for me as a child, I would have been right-handed, but my mom was left-handed and taught me to write and eat with my left hand.  So, for some things I am right-handed, for other things I'm left handed and for many things I'm ambidextrous.


Same... except, I taught myself most of what I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For example, I write with my right hand, I shoot left in floor hockey, and I'm ambidextrous when it comes to something as simple as eating.

EDIT: However, upon re-analysis if the question... I write with a pencil.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Ok, were you being serious? I know what brevity really means, it's just a play on the phrase "Brevity is the soul of wit", but made brief...



No, I was just screwing around and stating a fact at the same time....take no offense to what I say or assume that I really didn't think you knew what it meant.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, just wanted to make sure that was cleared up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the record, I'm typing this with both hands, and I'm a fast typer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like writing after all...


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 4, 2010)

I use my right hand to jer- I mean fa- uh, I mean write.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 9, 2010)

Right hand but I've been practicing to write with my left hand too, and that's just because I have an obsession to keep learning and mastering all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Countbisquit (Jan 12, 2010)

Mousing: Right
Typing : Both, obviously
Everything else: Left
I'm so left handed, that when I am asked to put something next to another thing, i ALWAYS put it to the left. I once tried to stop that habit, but i never could  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quick Edit: I am gonna start practising right handed writing at some point


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Lefty. I hold the phone to my left ear with my right hand so I have my left hand free  for whatever I'm doing


----------



## xalphax (Feb 20, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Lefty. I hold the phone to my left ear with my right hand so I have my left hand free  for whatever I'm doing



Isn't it more comfortable to hold it to the right ear? Or are you left-eared?


----------



## wessel261 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am left handed, and proud of it
But using both hands to write would be cool too, may be practising that


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a member of the superior left handed race of people.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

I am ambidextrous, use both my hands pretty much the same, my right is a bit stronger.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't really know, because I write with my right hand, but do many things as though I'm left handed. I put my watch on the right arm, and even write like a left-handed person, for reasons unknown.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I put right because I write with my right hand... Still I use my watch on my right arm like a left-handed guy... Pretty much the same as Slyakin


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems odd to me that left-handers put their watches on their right wrists...I've always worn a watch on my left wrist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh, and you probably don't need a multiple choice poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially with the "both" option.


----------



## Fluganox (Feb 21, 2010)

This will seem silly, but:

I was born left-handed, and wrote with my left hand until I was 5/6. But then everyone else on my table at school was right-handed, and I felt left out, so I switched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been right-handed ever since


----------



## Dialexio (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm right-handed. But I use my left hand for a few things... for instance, frisbee.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

right.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2010)

Only right


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

originally i was only right handed until i got stabbed in my hand then i taught myself to write with my left now i can use both =P


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

My left hand is only there for breaking.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Witch hand.


XD . anyway i am a right handed


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

Right-hand...im kinda useless with my left XD


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

Just like a lot of people, right handed!!

Left is for carrying stuff


----------



## SonicRax (Apr 5, 2010)

Right, but I used to use my left hand when I was around 2.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a right hander.

I see things subjectively most of the time.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 19, 2010)

Of course right hand.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 19, 2010)

Im a leftie, but pack harder punches with the right! same with the foot. Can't write good on any of them though. Damn hands just cracks under the penpreassure.


----------



## granville (Apr 19, 2010)

I use my right almost exclusively, but i did once learn to use my left and don't really have any true reason to use the right over it. It's just habit or whatever.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 19, 2010)

right


----------



## flamingo24 (Apr 21, 2010)

Left


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 22, 2010)

Left


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 24, 2010)

I write with my left hand and so does my brother but the rest are right handed. 
My mum used to laugh at me when I couldnt cut paper with right handed scissors.


----------



## Njrg (May 1, 2010)

Righty Tighty.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 1, 2010)

http://www.cracked.com/article_18404_6-sho...able-of_p2.html

Read the section about left handed people!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

Also, I like the fact that left-handed people are sinister...literally.


----------



## KevFan (May 1, 2010)

right hand


----------



## The Pi (May 1, 2010)

well i'm ambidextrous i'm naturally left handed but learnt to use my right hand through snooker and gaming and just picked up right handed writing


----------



## Balee56 (May 14, 2010)

Right hand.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 14, 2010)

Right Handed of course, left handed is obviously inferior


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 14, 2010)

The Zodiac Killer was rumoured to be ambidextrous.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 14, 2010)

I use my right hand. Isn't the left one wrong?


----------



## logical thinker (May 15, 2010)

Right.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 16, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Right Handed of course, left handed is obviously inferior


Actually left-hander's use both sides of their brain more.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

right.


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Righty FTW!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

Wright.
or wreft


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Wright.
> or wreft


I take it you mean you're wrambidextrous?


----------



## Juanmatron (May 19, 2010)

Yes. Bush is idiot.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. mr protokun


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

*Southpaws rule!*


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 19, 2010)

When I make an "L" with my thumb and forefinger, it's backwards to me.


I use that hand.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I use my right hand, thank you.


----------



## GH0ST (May 25, 2010)

Both but mainly right except for my keyboard.


----------

